# Lumber source



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Where do yaw buy your lumber? I'm sick of paying big box prices for their 'select' (yeah right) lumber. I don't know of anywhere in southern Brazoria county to purchase nice plywood and hardwood so I guess I need to go in to Houston area. Anybody purchased lumber online? Good experience?

Gary


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

masons millworks good selection working shop pricing and you can select what you want. limited to most mainstream hardwoods with a couple of exoctics. geared for the industry.
Clarks fantastic selection , you can pick what you want, Boutique prices , geared for the artisan and hobbyist.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I like Hardwood Products on the Sam Houston Tollway between I-10 and Hammerly. Decent selection and you can pick your own. Good prices and honest measuring.

Houston Hardwoods on 34th is pretty good, too.


----------

